
No Big Bang? Quantum equation predicts universe has no beginning - EGreg
http://m.phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html
======
paraiuspau
The diagram in the story sort of looks as if our "universe" is actually the
ejecta from a black hole / singularity.

Ponder this, I shall.

